# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Probleme de balise <cfoutput>

## wallacebarth

Bonjour a tous, 

je suis confront a un problme des plus trange, 
en effet je dois intervenir sur du code coldfusion, 
et quand je rentre dans la balise <cfoutput>#http://www.********#</cfoutput>/images/monflash.swf

j'ai un message d'erreur dans firefox me disant 




> "Complex object types cannot be converted to simple values. "
> <cfoutput>#la_url#</cfoutput>/images/monflash.swf



je ne comprend pas pourquoi il remplace mon url par "#la_url#"

si quelqu un a une ide je suis preneur !

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Je suis dubitatif. Ton code CF ne fonctionnera pas (Erreur de syntaxe).

Code erron:


```
<cfoutput>#http://www.********#</cfoutput>/images/monflash.swf
```

Dans une balise cfoutput, les '#' dlimite une variable.

Dans ton cas, 'http://www.********' n'est manifestement pas une variable.




> "Complex object types cannot be converted to simple values. "
> 
> 
> ```
> <cfoutput>#la_url#</cfoutput>/images/monflash.swf
> ```


me parat syntaxiquement correct.

Mais en runtime, CF t'indique que la variable 'la_url' est de type complexe (array, structure, ...) et qu'il ne peut convertir la valeur un string afin de l'afficher.

D'o vient la variable 'la_url'?

----------


## wallacebarth

tres bonne question ...

je vais regarder a et voir si je la retrouve !

----------


## mael94420

fait une <cfdump var="#la_url#" /> pour voir ce qu'elle contient

----------


## wallacebarth

merci beaucoup mael, tres bonne ide, je suis toujours blqu sur ce code.
Je regarde ce que donne ta ligne de code ds la semaine prochaine.

Bon week end

----------


## benjapar

Ton problme vient du fait que tu veux convertir un objet complexe en un objet simple comme te le dis si gentillement le compilateur.

Ca veut dire que tu essaye sans doute de faire un <cfoutput> d'un objet de type array ou structure :-)

Aide-toi du cfdump pour voir ce que contient relement ta variable la_url

----------

